
TikTok's local moderation guidelines ban pro-LGBT content - jarmitage
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/sep/26/tiktoks-local-moderation-guidelines-ban-pro-lgbt-content
======
fuzz4lyfe
"Its a private platform"

------
jbob2000
This isn’t a tiktok problem, this is a “country in which tiktok operates”
problem.

Yell at tiktok all you want. If they pull out of those countries, somebody
else will replace them. Or the government will block them.

We should be turning our attention to bad governments, it’s a distraction to
chase TikTok; they aren’t responsible for a country’s social progress.

~~~
elil17
But their moderation guidelines are significantly more repressive than is
required by law. From what I read in the article, they banned same-sex couples
holding hands in countries where there are no laws against same-sex relations

~~~
jbob2000
It’s not illegal for gay men to hold hands in Alabama either, but you’d be
wise to avoid that activity if you went there. That’s why these are
_guidelines_ \- because the local community is known to be touchy about these
things.

~~~
lonelappde
There's a critical difference between choosing not to do something, and being
prevented by someone else from doing it.

Also, how dare you insinuate that gay people are not part of the local
community in Alabama?

~~~
jbob2000
I didn’t insinuate that? All I said was that a gay couple might not want to
hold hands in public in Alabama. Wikipedia has my back:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGBT_rights_in_Alabama](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGBT_rights_in_Alabama)

